# closed



## Lilliee (May 4, 2015)

my bad whoops----


----------



## Jint (May 4, 2015)

i hate you
cries softly​


----------



## Lilliee (May 4, 2015)

y hate me
we make a good pear

;D


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

PMed you (pretty please with a *cherry* on top!)


----------



## cheezyfries (May 4, 2015)

Ref: [x]
Personality: Sassy but kinda nice
Style Preference: chibi
Food Offer: yellow candy + pear + orange + cake? i want one like the second example for the rare/uncommon option if that's okay! i know that they're really common, i can add some tbt? please specify how much


----------



## Keitara (May 4, 2015)

Ref: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Personality: on the sheet~
Style Preference: couple chibi, colored
Food Offer: omg I need this... I can max offer 500 TBT + an orange from the deepest of my heart? >-<
or if this is too less, only one character? or an art trade? idk . . .


----------



## pengutango (May 4, 2015)

I can offer all my candy extras Lilliee~ <333 Of course, I'm not at home when I see this. XD I'll have to get back to you for the stuff for ya to consider.


----------



## mariofespurr (May 4, 2015)

Can you give me some examples of uncommon food so I know which to give you?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ref: attached
Outfit ref:click here.
Personality: silly, fun loving, sweet
Style Preference: Chibi
Food Offer: Does a chocolate coin count? Let me know please.


----------



## Alvery (May 4, 2015)

Ref: http://teh-xxxdeathcaaaaaxexxxx.weebly.com/mimosa.html
Personality: Cheerful, very peppy
Style Preference: Chibi! :3 
Food Offer: Cherry + red candy


----------



## Lilliee (May 5, 2015)

im streaming people's orders!
https://join.me/983-205-434


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 5, 2015)

No idea if you're still even taking these lawl but here it is anyways 8D

Ref: Yue Hua-[X]
Personality: Serene, Somewhat shy, Cynical, rarely smiles
Style Preference: Chibi
Food Offer: I still have like 4-5 red+1 yellow candies+1 pear? I think I can offer xD


----------



## Hyoshido (May 5, 2015)

Aw man, I offered to pay TBT for you to draw Tanzanite and you make this thread D: Well you didn't reply back to the PM, werp.


----------



## Lilliee (May 5, 2015)

orz apparently join.me is lagging a lot for peeps ; v ;
lets's see what i can do


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 5, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> orz apparently join.me is lagging a lot for peeps ; v ;
> lets's see what i can do



At least I know it was only join.me I thought my laptop was having a meltdown TT_TT haha


----------



## Lilliee (May 5, 2015)

Keitara said:


> -


I don't mind an art trade!  if that's fine with you

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.picarto.tv/live/channel.php?watch=Lilliee

does this even work


----------



## Keitara (May 5, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> I don't mind an art trade!  if that's fine with you



OMG HONESTLY
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YES!!!!!!!!!
how are going to trade?? c:
oh but it might take a while for my part to do because of rlc, school and stuff :'<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 5, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> I don't mind an art trade!  if that's fine with you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ack was afk, worked for me though and no lag : )


----------



## pengutango (May 5, 2015)

HIYO LILLIEE!!!! <33 I know in the stream you said don't want all my candies, but let me know how many you want and... we'll go from there. If you're interested in drawing these two below, that is. (yeah... I need to make actual refs and probably work on their personalities so... don't judge me. XD)

Ref: http://orig14.deviantart.net/8208/f/2015/095/8/a/040315_adopt_2_preview_png_by_ardrey-d8om72m.png 
Personality: cynical, aloof, shy
Style Preference: chibi & headshot~
Food Offer: see below

Ref: http://i.gyazo.com/babc44e5ec0e0f74217a41cc1de9848c.png
Personality: Happy-go-lucky, but has a dark side (mess with him and you might not hear the end of it) 
Style Preference: chibi & headshot~
Food Offer: I'll just put 2 red and 2 green candies, but let me know if you want more.


----------



## Lilliee (May 5, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> -


Your offer is fine ty 


Spoiler













mariofespurr said:


> -


Yeah chocolate coin is okay


Spoiler













Alvery said:


> -


ty for coming to the stream!


Spoiler













Kairi-Kitten said:


> -


thanks!


Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -

For some reason, gyazo zoomed in my pictures ahsjdsf so they're massive D;

I need to run off but I'll do some more comms tmr!
ty everyone for your interest!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 5, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> Your offer is fine ty
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wheeeeeeeee, she's so cute!!!11!! *_* Let me know which foodies you want me to send from what I listed since you told Pengu you don't want too many candies 8'D? And ack went afk for baguettes with lemon curd and coffee<3


----------



## cheezyfries (May 5, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> Your offer is fine ty
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i love it, thank you!! sent collectibles c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 5, 2015)

Sent da foods ;D


----------



## mariofespurr (May 5, 2015)

So I just realized you meant on this website, not in game. 

Edit: How does one obtain collectibles? and how does one give them to another?


----------



## jambouree (May 5, 2015)

Ref:


Spoiler: ref






Personality: her name is netta driftbee, and she's a garden witch and makes potions and spells from plants she grows herself. she also has a tiny brown kitty. she's optimistic and hardworking, and also daydreams a lot. she also has a broomstick that she likes to ride around on.
Style Preference: the first style of chibi
Food Offer: 600 tbt + a pear (i can offer more tbt if you like!)

thank you!!


----------



## Kailah (May 5, 2015)

mariofespurr said:


> So I just realized you meant on this website, not in game.
> 
> Edit: How does one obtain collectibles? and how does one give them to another?



 hi there! you obtain collectibles by clicking on shop up there ^, it's on the same line of "forum home" when you're looking at that. and then once you click on shop, you should see something that says "Addons" and "collectibles," click on "collectibles" and you'll be able to buy the ones available! then, to see what you have, click on "inventory" on the same page and there should be an option to gift someone. type in the user's name and then you can send it off!


----------



## mariofespurr (May 6, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Kailah (May 6, 2015)

mariofespurr said:


> Thank you!



No problem! Glad I could help


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 6, 2015)

Ref:


Spoiler:  










Spoiler: Art by Other Artists








By kyukon




By buuunii




By Donacabana





Personality: Happy and cheerful, Stefan's girlfriend.
Style Preference: Chibi
Food Offer: Popsicle

Feel free to draw the marshmallow.


Ref:


Spoiler:  










Spoiler: Angel Wings & Art by Other Artists








Angel Wings Ref





By computertrash




By ssvv227




By kyukon




By buuunii





Personality: Selfish but sweet at times, Katy's boyfriend.
Style Preference: Chibi
Food Offer: Popsicle

Feel free to draw the marshmallow and the wings.


Ref:


Spoiler:  









Note, the shoes in the ref are actually the white leather shoes, not the white patent shoes!






Spoiler: Art by Other Artists








By Mturtle





By computertrash




By buuunii




By Donacabana





Personality: Cheery, loves stars and the night sky.
Style Preference: Chibi
Food Offer: Popsicle

Do draw her wand and shades if you can!


Does that work, am I doing it right? Pffff.
RIP my Popsicle babies.


*EDIT:* Oh crap I just noticed that this is closed or did you put that in the OP an hour ago, IDK. *runs into the sunset* gooomennnn.


----------



## Jint (May 6, 2015)

whispers
_bacon_​


----------



## Lilliee (May 6, 2015)

@ chibi - nah you're fine ahHA ;D 

@ jint - does the bacon have plastic wrap over it

- - - Post Merge - - -

orz i keep missing people's reply :'D
sorry if i haven't gotten to you yet!


----------



## Jint (May 6, 2015)

ofc no im too poor to buy plastic wrap 8(​


----------



## Lilliee (May 6, 2015)

then i can't accept the bacon cos then when i get flushed it'd be very bad


----------



## Jint (May 6, 2015)

why dont you just finish the bacon before getting flushed then 8Ic;;
​


----------



## Luminescence (May 6, 2015)

It's because she's not a cannibal like the rest of the fam, I bet.​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 6, 2015)

Bacon collectible is needed.



Lilliee said:


> @ chibi - nah you're fine ahHA ;D


Oh thank goodness. My popsicle babies are waiting for you.


----------



## Jint (May 6, 2015)

omg if there was a bacon collectible I'll probably buy tons of it ahahaa wwWWW
​


----------



## Lilliee (May 10, 2015)

Keitara said:


> OmHONESTLY
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YES!!!!!!!!!
> how are going to trade?? c:
> oh but it might take a while for my part to do because of rlc, school and stuff :'<



I don't mind the wait! 
How about we do a couple trade if you'd like? 
Or single charas it's really up to you -I'm not very picky aha. 



jambouree said:


> -





Spoiler











srsly why is gyazo sizing my images DDD;

@ family - if there were bacon collectibles I'd practice my bacon puns and send everyone like 2149832


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 10, 2015)

It is born.


----------



## Jint (May 10, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It is born.




OH MY GOSH IS THIS ACTUALLY REAL HOMGg
I rushed to the shop to check the moment I saw it ahahaa im so ashamed of my lust for bacon
​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 10, 2015)

Jint said:


> OH MY GOSH IS THIS ACTUALLY REAL HOMGg
> I rushed to the shop to check the moment I saw it ahahaa im so ashamed of my lust for bacon
> ​







We can dream.

Nah I just made it in sai in like 5 mins. Don't kill me </3


----------



## Lilliee (May 10, 2015)

OM G AHAHAHAHA

that is BACONTIFUL. 

i want that collectible so bad 
it looks so legit


----------



## Jint (May 10, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> We can dream.
> 
> Nah I just made it in sai in like 5 mins. Don't kill me </3



TRUST ME, IF THIS WAS IN THE SHOP. 
THIS WILL BE A LEGITIMATE SCREENSHOT OF MY PROFILE.
TRUST ME.
im crying i want an entire breakfast platter of collectibles now uuUUUUU
​


----------



## zenukin (May 10, 2015)

IM IN FOR BACON PAWSIBILLITY


----------



## Lilliee (May 31, 2015)

streaming ;D 

https://www.picarto.tv/live/channel.php?watch=Lilliee 

will do tbt comms if any offers; and freebies if I feel like it :'D


----------



## Lilliee (May 31, 2015)

What I drew during the stream!
Characters belong to respective owners.
Thanks to everyone who stopped by!


----------



## Fuuu (May 31, 2015)

//gently paws ( ≖‿ゝ≖) <3


----------



## Lilliee (Jun 6, 2015)

bumps, temporarily open with new samples ; v ;
Free free to post the same forms again ( 

This time, offering more softer styles as opposed to the previous 'crisp' style. (



Fuuu said:


> //gently paws ( ≖‿ゝ≖) <3



♥ /paws back


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 6, 2015)

I WANTS *_*

Ref: Ookami-San-



Spoiler











Colour: Dark Grey
Payment: 300 TBT+


----------



## Alvery (Jun 6, 2015)

Ref: http://teh-xxxdeathcaaaaaxexxxx.weebly.com/skel-before.html
Colour: Green
Payment: 200TBT (sorry, it's all I have to spare xP)


----------



## Lilliee (Jun 6, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> -



ehe, here you go!! (







Alvery said:


> -


:'D I didn't have a full body ref so I kinda just guessed-





Thanks for the interest you two )
Feel free to send payment whenever


----------



## Alvery (Jun 6, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> ehe, here you go!! (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, it looks great! c: Thank you very much! Bells sent~


----------



## Lilliee (Jun 20, 2015)

/bumps quietly :'))


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 20, 2015)

AMG Lilliee! Can we only bribe for one so tempted for a sketch page and chibi lol xD


----------



## Lilliee (Jun 20, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> AMG Lilliee! Can we only bribe for one so tempted for a sketch page and chibi lol xD


ahah as much as you want :'DD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 20, 2015)

Yay gonna post it here then >_< Let me know because I seriously don't wanna undervalue your beautiful work<3

Ref: for sketch page Ookami-San-[X]
Personality: Very serious, Dashing, Possessive, rarely smiles
Offer: 800 tbt+

Ref: for soft chibi Ookami-San-[X]
Personality: Very serious, Dashing, Possessive, rarely smiles
Offer: 800 tbt+

Ref: for soft chibi Yue Hua-[X]
Personality: Cynical, Calm, Shy, rarely smiles
Offer: 800 tbt+

Can go higher for both too : O Gomen added a last one for Ookami xD


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

Soft Chibi sound okay?
Ref: [x]
Personality: Kinda a downer and distrusting of people at first. Once you get to know him though, he's a total sweetheart.
Offer: 800 tbt alright? I can go higher if needed.

Edit: I actually made a a quick reference 8'D


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 20, 2015)

Ahhhh I neeeed
Would it be okay for me to get both a soft and a crisp chibi for the same character? xD
Ref: [x]
Personality: Shy and awkward but is an awesome outgoing person once you get to know him
Offer: RLC (so like $7 for both aha)

Can he be drawn in his purple hoodie and with wolf ears and tail? :'D


----------



## Jint (Jun 20, 2015)

BEFORE I FORGET AAAAAAAA

*Ref: *Amber & Roux
*Personality:* Amber your typical shy sweet etc loli ; Roux ur typical bishie nice charming ikemen who buys u flowers
*Offer:* 1.5k tbt, my love and bacon desu

THANK FOR CONSIDER KISSSSS
​


----------



## Nele (Jun 20, 2015)

Name: Nele + dog:Nio
Style: crisp chibi
Ref: 



Spoiler: ref






Spoiler: rl pic



View attachment 111692





Spoiler: with this



View attachment 111693





Spoiler: Art refs



http://imgur.com/a/Glx7V





Spoiler: dog refs



http://imgur.com/a/goKdo





Personality: -me: always happy, dreamy -dog:he loves to lick in ppl's faces, he's hyperactive and really sweet :3
Extra: could you give us a cute pose? :3 -Me: dark blonde hair, blue eyes and light skin -dog: real black, with a tiny white spot on chest (on one pic in the refs, a dog has the same mark)
Payment: 1.5K+? 


Or(without dog)


Name: Nele 
Style: crisp chibi
Ref: 



Spoiler: ref






Spoiler: rl pic



View attachment 111692





Spoiler: with this



View attachment 111693





Spoiler: Art refs



http://imgur.com/a/Glx7V





Personality: always happy, dreamy 
Extra:dark blonde hair, blue eyes and light skin 
Payment: 800k+?


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 20, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> /bumps quietly :'))



/quietly recharges uvu
I WANT TO ORDER BUT WE HAVE INFINITE PENDING ART TRADES


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 20, 2015)

hi lilliee! going to leave this here for consideration, thank you~
p.s. swear ive not seen you around in forever (that + im so unobservant lately lol))

Ref: peony oc
Personality: shy, timid, friendly! (more info on ref sheet); elven
Style: sketch page
Offer: 1.1k tbt


----------



## Lilliee (Jun 21, 2015)

aHH sorry for the late replies everyone //I feel asleep



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay gonna post it here then >_< Let me know because I seriously don't wanna undervalue your beautiful work<3





Spoiler:  1/3












:'D I'll get to the other chibis in a bit. 



Pokemanz said:


> Ahhhh I neeeed
> Would it be okay for me to get both a soft and a crisp chibi for the same character? xD
> Ref: [x]
> Personality: Shy and awkward but is an awesome outgoing person once you get to know him
> ...


Accepted! Tysm!



Luminescence said:


> /quietly recharges uvu
> I WANT TO ORDER BUT WE HAVE INFINITE PENDING ART TRADES


sCREAMS /BANS U FROM ORDERING 

8'DDD I don't even have your character refs to get started on the art trades

I'll reply to everyone I accepted later (
Ty for your interest everyone!! !


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 21, 2015)

GOOD BECAUSE KNOWING ME YOU'D GET THOSE REFS IN TWO YEARS
:'D <333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 21, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> aHH sorry for the late replies everyone //I feel asleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WUAHHHHHHHHHH<3<3 As usual brilliant Lilliee *_* Take all the time in the world for the chibis you must be busy<3 he looks so fab and sexy 8'D *snugs Ookami's sexy face* Sent the tbt and gonna send extra because DAYUM he looks fine haha xD


----------



## Lilliee (Jun 21, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> hi lilliee! going to leave this here for consideration, thank you~
> p.s. swear ive not seen you around in forever (that + im so unobservant lately lol))
> 
> Ref: peony oc
> ...





Spoiler











ahHH I love flower crowns ;;; 
Hope I did her justice !! She's just too beautiful :'))

I haven't seen you around in forever!! D:
:'DD  (i'm also not observant aha)



Luminescence said:


> GOOD BECAUSE KNOWING ME YOU'D GET THOSE REFS IN TWO YEARS
> :'D <333


Hopefully my art skill is better in 2 years 88"DDD 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> WUAHHHHHHHHHH<3<3 As usual brilliant Lilliee *_* Take all the time in the world for the chibis you must be busy<3 he looks so fab and sexy 8'D *snugs Ookami's sexy face* Sent the tbt and gonna send extra because DAYUM he looks fine haha xD


ahHh so glad you liked it!
and thanks for the tip uwahhh

:')) yes kinda busy but I'm done with my exams so one hurdle over.


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 21, 2015)

Omggg, I love it!!! Youve done wonderfully, as always!! 
++ I guess that makes two of us, LOLOL ;^;;;. But at least now ill try to be more present!! Thank you again n___n!


----------



## Lilliee (Jun 23, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Ahhhh I neeeed
> Would it be okay for me to get both a soft and a crisp chibi for the same character? xD
> Ref: [x]
> Personality: Shy and awkward but is an awesome outgoing person once you get to know him
> ...



thanks for commissioning me!
payment received (



Spoiler















- - - Post Merge - - -



Gracelia said:


> Omggg, I love it!!! Youve done wonderfully, as always!!
> ++ I guess that makes two of us, LOLOL ;^;;;. But at least now ill try to be more present!! Thank you again n___n!



ahHhh glad you liked it ;;; ///

ahah I'm trying to be more active as well ; v ;
good luck to both of us ehe


----------



## Lilliee (Feb 1, 2016)

bumps nervously 
8'D

-- uh oh forgot to move this to the museum shop!!


----------

